# Spot repair of water based poly hardwood floor



## flyfisherman (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a 4 year old hickory hardwood floor (finished with "Traffic" which I think is a water based polyurethane) that has a discolored spot right in
the middle of a high traffic (and noticeable area). Most of the floor looks great. I was wondering if it was a good idea to try to sand out the spot with say 150 grit sandpaper and then try to "feather in" a bit of polyurethane. I'm afraid that this is a bad idea and that it will never match? 

When I had the floor installed, the installers told me that this finish was "highly repairable". Does anyone have any experience with a situation like this? 

I'd appreciate any help.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

Well, I regularily repair stains on acrylic floor finish over VC tiles. To get the stain out, I often have to strip the finish off, and then apply new finish.

I think you're idea of sanding the discoloured spot out is a good one, and you can use an orbital sander to do that. But, where are you going to get a small quantity of Traffic to build the finish back up again?

Or, were you planning on using some other water based poly for floors that you can buy by the quart (if such a thing exists)?


----------



## flyfisherman (Jan 6, 2009)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> Well, I regularily repair stains on acrylic floor finish over VC tiles. To get the stain out, I often have to strip the finish off, and then apply new finish.
> 
> I think you're idea of sanding the discoloured spot out is a good one, and you can use an orbital sander to do that. But, where are you going to get a small quantity of Traffic to build the finish back up again?
> 
> Or, were you planning on using some other water based poly for floors that you can buy by the quart (if such a thing exists)?


Good point. I'm pretty sure you can buy pint cans of polyurethane but I should probably try to get some of the same stuff shouldn't I? I may be able to get a small quantity from some flooring contractor.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

You should be aware that Bona Traffic is a CATALYZED waterborne polyurethane.

That is, you need to mix a small bottle of catalyst into the big jug of Traffic before applying it to the floor. Once that catalyst is in the jug, it's gonna start curing regardless if it's on the floor or not.

So, I can see a potential problem asking for a "bit" of Traffic because you'll also need a very small amount of the catalyst that goes with it in order to get the bit of Traffic curing. And of course, if you want to put two or three coats of Traffic on, you'll need three small quantities of Traffic and three much smaller quantities of catalyst.

If you can get a hardwood flooring contractor to split the cost of a jug of Traffic with you, great. Otherwise, you might be in a situation where you'll have to either put a softer finish on, or spring for a whole jug of it yourself.

Wonder if it wouldn't be better to cover the stain in the finish with a mat instead?


----------



## flyfisherman (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow. OK....I see I have to do some investigation.


----------



## WallyB (Jul 2, 2006)

Morning folks. I have a similar issue with a need to repair a small Bona Traffic area. My finish has been down for only a couple days and I have a 2-3 sq ft area that is marred and has debris in it. I don't want to recoat everything as that would be about 1100 sq ft. I do have some Traffic on hand, and a small batch mixing bottle, so what I'm looking for is the best way to "cut in" a small area.

Thanks in advance,
Wally


----------

